# Solved: Apache err 'File does not exist'



## cearlp (Sep 25, 2008)

Apache says my .html file doesn't exist and it is type 'HTML~File'. It finds another .html file in the same folder but it is 'HTML Document' type.
Is there a way to change a file type of 'HTML File' to 'HTML Document' ?


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

Could you post the exact Apache error message?

Thanks!

Peace...


----------



## cearlp (Sep 25, 2008)

tomdkat,
Thanks for the quick response.

It is in the apache error log file and says:
[date & time] [error] [client 127.0.0.1] File does not exist: C:/Apache/htdocs/memsearch.html

Hope this helps.


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

Thanks for posting the message. In your htdocs folder, is there a file named memsearch.html? Is this the file you say is a 'HTML~File' when you view it in Windows Explorer?

Peace...


----------



## cearlp (Sep 25, 2008)

Yes, the file that came with apache is index.html and it works fine. It is shown as filetype HTML Document whereas memsearch.html is listed as an HTML~File.

Again, thanks


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

How did you create the memsearch.html file? Which tool did you use to create it? Can you open it in Notepad and does it open ok?

Peace...


----------



## cearlp (Sep 25, 2008)

I created it with Vim ( a vi like editor) but I have opened it in Notepad and saved it as filetype .html, .htm.


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

I'm familiar with vim. memsearch.html is in C:/Apache/htdocs as well as the index.html file that does work? Can you post a screenshot of how your C:/Apache/htdocs folder looks in Windows Explorer? Be sure to display the files in the "Details" view.

Peace...


----------



## cearlp (Sep 25, 2008)

It will take a bit of time since I am not on that machine at the moment. The index.html file has an icon of IE which opens with Internet Explorer whereas memsearch,html has an icon of Vim which opens with Vim in edit mode, from what I can determine from the File Types tag under the Folder Options menu. Do you know if it s possiblle to change the actions that are associated with File Types?


----------



## cearlp (Sep 25, 2008)

Whoops! How do I take a screenshot?


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

If you're using Windows XP, here are some instructions.

Peace...


----------



## cearlp (Sep 25, 2008)

Here it is (I hope)


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

Where? 

Peace...


----------



## cearlp (Sep 25, 2008)

Sorry, The screen shot is too large to upload. I'm working on getting it smaller


----------



## cearlp (Sep 25, 2008)

Sorry again. Using your instructions I can't seem to cut the file down to be small enough to upload.


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

Here's an update for everyone. cearlp e-mailed me the screenshot and a couple of others. The problem appears to be the file memsearch.html is actually named "memsearch.html~". Of course, Apache won't find this file and that appears to be causing the 404 error.

cearlp will rename the file and update this thread with the results. 

Peace...


----------



## cearlp (Sep 25, 2008)

Many, many thanks tomdkat!!!
Yup, that unseen tilde was the culprit causing the 404 error. I need to change my display options to show file types or just start using the command prompt window.


----------

